# Στον αέρα



## Costas (Jan 21, 2012)

Μόλις έμαθα ότι εγκαινιάστηκε ο ιστότοπος για τα κρασιά της Κρήτης, πάτησα το λινκ και έπεσα στην εξής φράση:

Στον «αέρα» το πόρταλ του Κρητικού Κρασιού που δημιούργησαν τα Δίκτυα Οινοποιών της Κρήτης, με την υποστήριξη του «Κρητικού Συμφώνου Ποιότητας»

Τρόμαξα! Λέω: "ωχ, τελικά αναστάληκε η λειτουργία του ιστοτόπου!" Ερμήνευσα δηλαδή το "Στον αέρα" ως "Μετέωρη", ενώ αυτοί εννοούσαν ότι "είναι στον αέρα", όπως έλεγε και το παλιό εκείνο, χασμουρητικό τηλεοπτικό σίριαλ, το _Είμαστε στον αέρα_.

Εδώ δηλ. υπάρχει σύγκρουση ανάμεσα σε μια ξενόφερτη και παγιωμένη σημασία της έκφρασης στο χώρο του ραδιοφώνου και των Μέσων, από τη μια, και στην άλλη σημασία, την παραδοσιακή, υποθέτω, που κι αυτή χρησιμοποιείται πολύ. "Στον αέρα ο προγραμματισμός του Οργανισμού για το 2012 λόγω έλλειψης χρημάτων".

Το ενδιαφέρον είναι πως οι δύο σημασίες δεν είναι ανόμοιες, δεν είναι μήλα και παγετώνες, αλλά αντιθέτως είναι ομοειδείς και σχεδόν αντίθετες: α) τελειωμένο, ολοκληρωμένο, λειτουργούν, και α) μετέωρο, άκυρο, σε αναστολή λειτουργίας. Οπότε η σύγχυση είναι πιθανή και μεγάλη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 21, 2012)

Το σημαντικό είναι ότι η έκφραση είναι λάθος. Οι ιστότοποι δεν είναι στον αέρα αλλά στον ιστό. "Ανέβηκε το πόρταλ", έπρεπε να λέει.


----------



## Costas (Jan 21, 2012)

Ας αφήσουμε τον ιστό: μια φράση όπως "Στον αέρα η νέα εκπομπή της Έλλης Στάη", γεννά ή όχι δίλημμα;


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2012)

Άσε που το πόρταλ του κρητικού κρασιού θα έπρεπε να λέγεται _πορτάλι_.


----------



## sarant (Jan 21, 2012)

Costas said:


> Ας αφήσουμε τον ιστό: μια φράση όπως "Στον αέρα η νέα εκπομπή της Έλλης Στάη", γεννά ή όχι δίλημμα;



Χωρίς ρήμα, γεννάει δίλημμα. Με το κατάλληλο ρήμα (στον αέρα βρίσκεται / βγήκε στον αέρα) όχι.


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2012)

sarant said:


> Χωρίς ρήμα, γεννάει δίλημμα. Με το κατάλληλο ρήμα (στον αέρα βρίσκεται / βγήκε στον αέρα) όχι.





nickel said:


> Άσε που το πόρταλ του κρητικού κρασιού θα έπρεπε να λέγεται πορτάλι.



Πορτάλι όταν _βγαίνει_ στον αέρα (ή στον ιστό), _παρτάλι_ όταν _είναι_ στον αέρα (και παρτάλια τα νεύρα των συντελεστών).


----------



## nickel (Jan 23, 2012)

Στον «αέρα» η γαλλική έκδοση της Huffington Post

Ναι, νόμιζα ότι κινδυνεύει επειδή έχει χάσει τα οικονομικά της ερείσματα.
Όχι, δεν νόμιζα ότι σημαίνει ότι θα μπορούμε να την παρακολουθούμε στα ερτζιανά.

Ναι, δεν περίμενα ότι έχει εξαπλωθεί η επιδημία και σημαίνει κι αυτό ότι εγκαινιάστηκε ένας ιστότοπος («θυρανοίξια του πόρταλ»;).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> «θυρανοίξια του πόρταλ»;


Ή πορτανοίξια του θύραλ


----------



## daeman (Jan 23, 2012)

...
Κοπιάστε, φίλοι μου καλοί / γκίνιασα το πορτάλι / στο ιντερνέτι το 'βγαλα / για να το δούνε κι άλλοι
Εις τον αέρα είναι εδά / μου δίνει σατισφάξιο / που δε θωρώ να γράφει μπλιο / σελίς άντερ κονστράξιο


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> Στον «αέρα» η γαλλική έκδοση της Huffington Post
> 
> Ναι, νόμιζα ότι κινδυνεύει επειδή έχει χάσει τα οικονομικά της ερείσματα.
> Όχι, δεν νόμιζα ότι σημαίνει ότι θα μπορούμε να την παρακολουθούμε στα ερτζιανά.
> ...



Σιγά την επιδημία. Απλά οι δημοσιογράφοι, ως συνήθως, είναι ακόμη στο 1980 από επίπεδο προσαρμογής στην τεχνολογία, με συνέπεια να αντιμετωπίζουν το Ίντερνετ σαν ραδιομετάδοση. Είναι όπως οι σκηνοθέτες και οι σεναριογράφοι του Χόλιγουντ, βλέπουν το διάστημα σαν θάλασσα δύο διαστάσεων.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 24, 2012)

Και, δεν μου λέτε, αν διαβάσετε τον τίτλο «Παιδιά που γεννήθηκαν στον αέρα», τι καταλαβαίνετε; Εμένα πάντως το μυαλό μου πήγε σε birth reality shows...


----------



## Costas (Jan 24, 2012)

Αυτή, Zaz, είναι μια από τις περιπτώσεις που πιστεύω ότι πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να γράφουμε δε αντί για δεν. (προτρεπτικό και όχι αρνητικό)


----------

